# Fuel at Auchan Dunkirk



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know if the Auchan Dunkirk is accessible for a motorhome (just shy of 9 metres) and also is fuel available 24/7?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Russell

Haven't been for some time, but the "lorries" pump at the Auchan did have a standard sized nozzle - so both access and filling was not a problem. _(Not that access is a worry to us, but I went to the lorry pump by mistake, and was surprised to find the smaller nozzle which I could use.)_

There's a Super-U on the other side of the estuary at Gravelines - (nearly into Grand Fort Philippe) if you are stuck. It's about 8 or 9 miles from the port so obviously not your first option, but the fuel is as cheap as anywhere. :roll:

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Google Street view pictures of Dunkirk Auchan fuel station.

Note sign for opening 24 hours picture 1 and MH on right of picture 2


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ignore what I said about the Auchan Russell.

Judging from Keith's pictures it has changed quite a bit since we were there.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We have used both Auchan Dunkirk and Super-U at Gravelines this year with 7m MH. 
Going to Auchan from the port, you have to pass the main supermarket entrance and turn right at the next set of lights.
In both cases, aim for a pump with a straight through passage - whether it is pay-at-pump or cash-at- office - avoiding any tight corner exits.
At one of these ( and I cannot remember which) the "cash" pump on the right has a very sharp turn as well as a roof projection to avoid. So pay at the pump and keep straight and you should be ok.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although some big lorries use the 'fast fill' pumps - beware 'cause they really shoot the fuel down into the tank FAST & you risk a blowback of diesel out of the filler & over your clothes . .


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Fuel stations/Truck pumps*

OK bear with me guys....

As far as I remember, we are not allowed to use truck fuel in the UK because it is 'red' diesel ie tax free. I am going a long way back in my memory so if I am talking rubbish.........

Sometimes, in France, we pull in for diesel at say a Carrefour and sometimes it is a bit of a tight squeeze to say the least. I have noticed the ease of access to the truck pumps and wished I could have used those. Reading this thread it appears that some use the truck pumps - albeit carefully. Is this in case of dire straits eg running on fresh air or is it accepted that motorhomes - who can't squeeze through the car lanes - can use the truck pumps?

Sal


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if the Auchan Dunkirk is accessible for a motorhome (just shy of 9 metres) and also is fuel available 24/7?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,
We often used this petrol station with our Tag axle Hobby which was nearly 9 metre long when we carried the scooter on the back. We always use one of the 24 hour pumps and pay with our debit card. We now have a Burstner Elegance 821 which is 8.7 long and we will still use this station without any worries,

Hope this helps.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Re the above, the red diesel is only for agricultural vehicles in UK. Most traffic police cars carry test kits to check for it in normal road vehicles


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Fuel stations/Truck pumps*



MyGalSal said:


> we are not allowed to use truck fuel in the UK because it is 'red' diesel ie tax free.


Sal,,,you are totally incorrect, (Sorry) why do you think all the hauliers complain each time the diesel increases.

Steve


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Stick to the pumps on the left they are 24/24, we use Caxton card never had any problem, freinds of ours tried to use Debit card and didn't work so had to use ours.

Keith


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

We used the 24/24 pumps twice this Autumn and paid with a Nationwide Credit Card with no problems. You should have no problem with your van.

John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Although some big lorries use the 'fast fill' pumps - beware 'cause they really shoot the fuel down into the tank FAST & you risk a blowback of diesel out of the filler & over your clothes . .


Thanks for that Vic - I should have mentioned it. 

That's why I was surprised to find a small "car type" nozzle when I went to the lorry pump by mistake. I was very careful to begin with, but (surprisingly perhaps ?) it filled at the same rate as the normal car pumps.

Your note of caution is worth highlighting though - there could have been several litres of expensive diesel flying everywhere! 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------

